# Did you microchip your cat?



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

The news had a story about a cat that found it's way over 200 miles back to it's home town. He was reunited with his family because he had a mircochip.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Fortunately, all cats are microchipped by the SPCA before being adopted, so Murphy came already microchipped. The trick is, people need to remember to update their contact information with the company the microchip is with, too! The microchip itself won't do any good if the company doesn't know where you are.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

yes, my cats are microchipped. I adopted mine from local rescue group and they do not make in mandatory for indoor cats so I did it on my own.

as October said, when you microchip, you need to register your cats' microchips online and put there your contact info. This way if your cat goes missing and somebody finds him/her and scan microchip they will be able to find your contact info.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Mine aren't microchipped,but I am considering it because I get all of my dogs chipped.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Even though my two Devons are strictly indoor cats, I had them micro-chipped. after the 2005 Katrina hurricane when so many pets went missing. Those that were micro-chipped had a greater chance of being reunited with their owners than those that weren't. You just never know when a cat may get outside, get spooked and run away. It could be during a medical emergency, a fire, flood, tornado or someone carelessly closing a door and leaving it ajar. One time one of my cats did get outside from a family member who didn't properly close the door....Zuba was just sitting outside it and ran back in when he saw me approach, but Alkee had gone exploring in the front garden. Better to be safe than sorry, I say.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine are both chipped.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

No. As far as I know, they didn't exist 17 years ago when we got Blaze. Blacky was found on the street and was already spayed and that was 10 years ago, and Jasper was neutered last month by the local shelter and I donated 50 dollars towards it; I'm not going to make special requests when it was done at a vet's office that works with the shelter's TNR/cat sanctuary program. I suppose I could have it done at another time, but I don't really see the point, I've heard very few stories of them actually coming in handy considering the large number of microchipped cats...

If I got a cat from the shelter they'd come with a microchip I believe, or it's done at a low cost when spayed/neutered... so unless I pick another off the street I suppose whenever the next cat I get will have one.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, all three girls.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

One of my three girls is from the breeder where she came from but I never changed the address because they wanted all these adoption papers I don't have since she is a retired breeder. My other two and my dog are not chipped and I don't plan on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Five of my cats, my dog and my horse are all chipped. It was a decision with the sixth cat - she is semi feral at best and hates being handled by anyone outside her "!family".


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Both of my girls are chipped.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine came chipped from the shelter.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

None of my 4 are chipped. Dog is though.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

All of mine are and they also wear ID tags all the time. I figure the more ways they can be identified, the better chance of success of them coming home if anything happens.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

yep, mine is, we had it done when she was first adopted at her first vet visit. She's 16 now and has never ever been outside, but I'm still glad she is.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My son and granddaughter just found a stray. Not understanding the difference between a stray and a feral cat, they took it to a feral rescue org because they didn't know what to do with it. You'd think he might actually call his mother the Cat Lady??? but I digress... . The feral org scanned it for a microchip and since it was already fixed they nipped it's ear. Yes, really. The feral org gave him the chip info. 
My son has the microchip info so he is going to call today to see if this is someone's pet.


----------



## britishvixen21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Both my girls came microchipped from the shelter. Once a year I have to renew there pet license with the city and its a great reminder to update the chip info.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

My dog and 2 of my cats are chipped but the info is old because its really difficult to update the info. I might get my kitten chipped, but I don't know yet


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Why is it difficult to update the information? You would think they would make it easy since to contact you is the purpose. 

Marcia, I have a mom cat that was abandoned so really not feral once she trusted me. Her one surviving offspring I guess was semi- feral. He was being fed outside by a human. Anyway I also brought them to feral cat coalition when they were going to live in the neighborhood with a neighbor feeding them. I hated that they snipped their ears. Now they live with me and should not be considered feral but they have snipped ears.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Joy is chipped, we got her done when she was spayed. Worth every penny if you ask me! She is 100% indoor and she refuses to wear her collar with ID tag, so chip is all we have.... She doesn't seem to much like the outside though and although curious about an open door, she doesnt seem to want to venture beyond.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Marcia said:


> My son and granddaughter just found a stray. Not understanding the difference between a stray and a feral cat, they took it to a feral rescue org because they didn't know what to do with it. You'd think he might actually call his mother the Cat Lady??? but I digress... . The feral org scanned it for a microchip and since it was already fixed they nipped it's ear. Yes, really. The feral org gave him the chip info.
> My son has the microchip info so he is going to call today to see if this is someone's pet.


Update on MY microchip story: son with stray in Oregon called the microchip company and the chip is registered to someone in Utah but the chip has not been activated. I admit I'm chip ignorant and don't know what happens now. Any help???


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I would post some ads to see if the original owner came forward before I decided to keep the cat.




Marcia said:


> Update on MY microchip story: son with stray in Oregon called the microchip company and the chip is registered to someone in Utah but the chip has not been activated. I admit I'm chip ignorant and don't know what happens now. Any help???


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

gharrissc said:


> I would post some ads to see if the original owner came forward before I decided to keep the cat.


Yes, he is doing that too. I also had him check Craigslist. He has not been a pet owner as an adult so he didn't think of all that - that's what catmom's are for!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My girls were also adopted from a local SPCA and they were chipped for free. 



Marcia said:


> Update on MY microchip story: son with stray in Oregon called the microchip company and the chip is registered to someone in Utah but the chip has not been activated. I admit I'm chip ignorant and don't know what happens now. Any help???


I'm chip ignorant too. How is it possible that a chip is registered but there's no information on who registered it? I'd think that they'd at least have info on what vet or shelter registered the chip. Then your son could contact that vet/shelter and maybe they'd have some info.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> My girls were also adopted from a local SPCA and they were chipped for free.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm chip ignorant too. How is it possible that a chip is registered but there's no information on who registered it? I'd think that they'd at least have info on what vet or shelter registered the chip. Then your son could contact that vet/shelter and maybe they'd have some info.


apparently the microchip company told my son that the people on the chip can't be located? Not sure if that is the vet or an old owner's phone number. They told him to call back next Tuesday and if they still haven't located an owner they would register the cat in to his name. sound like the cat is a real lover. Son is falling FAST for him - I will feel bad if they locate an owner!


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

My last cat was microchipped, but my new one will be microchipped for sure...and, of course, any kitty adopted from the shelter will be microchipped by them.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

I have not microchipped my cats. I originally did so with other cats and dogs, but I have heard too many negatives, from microchips migrating to causing tumors. I also have great reservations about such organizations with no security restrictions having that much information about me. In the interest of protecting your pets you will tell these people things you wouldn't tell half your relatives or your bankers. Ergo, it's on my head if they get lost and can't be returned due to lack of chip, but I'm still going to rely on the older methods and my own personal vigilance to keep them safe.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

The chip is registered with an organization when it is given out to the vet/shelter/whathaveyou to be implanted. If the new owners do not update the information, all they can do is go back to who received the chip for implantation and hope they know whose pet they put it in.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been bad about getting mine chipped. My two fosters are chipped but none of my personal cats. I am going to get the kitten microchipped when he is neutered, and maybe the others. I think more and more people are having animals they find scanned. I found a dog a couple months ago and took her to be scanned and she had a chip but it wasn't activated. Fortunately the owner came to the same vet looking for the dog and the vet gave her my info.


----------



## kaikoura (Oct 15, 2012)

My three cats from local shelters were all microchipped before I adopted them, and I registered them shortly after I brought them home. One of my cats does have a migrating chip. I could track it migrating down his ribs when he was a kitten, but have lost track of where it is at this point. Next vet visit I'll see if they can locate it through scan. Mine are strictly indoor cats, but I do like the extra security of the microchips, should they get lost... assuming the migration doesn't cause issue.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just adopted Lacey and the microchipping, rabies, F-hiv and city lisencing, flea treatment and distemper shot was included in the outrageous cost of $25!! =D


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's ridiculous! I'd be furious if I had to pay that much! I wouldn't have coughed up a dime over $10.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Tina isn't and I didn't get the foster kitten chipped either. Animal control doesn't scan for them here and I know of only 1 vets office that does. I go to a vet in a different city. 

It would be nice if they required chips and the chip # to be registered with AC.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

The shelters here all scan for chips. There's 3 main brands that I know of and the shelter scans for 2 of them. The shelter also puts on microchip clinics, so the cats we haven't adopted from the shelter, we've been able to get chipped for $10. All of our cats are chipped, and so is the dog. I've looked into having the horse chipped, but scanning horses isn't common practice, so it wouldn't do much good.


----------



## violina (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep! The shelter they were adopted from actually won't allow the adoption to take place unless you agree to the microchipping process (along with the animals being spayed or neutered). When we told our vet, the first thing they told us was make sure that they are actually registered and that we keep that information up to date on the microchipping website.


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)

how much is micro chipping


----------



## violina (Jan 28, 2013)

soonersseth said:


> how much is micro chipping


To microchip my two, it was part of the adoption fees, so it worked out to be cheap. We've looked into getting my roommate's cat microchip and we were looking at range of $35-$40 although the local shelter has certain days/hours when they will do it for free. I know that you can probably check around to find for either free or cheaper -- just remember to register them after they are microchipped.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep, what Violina said. Vets here will do it for $30-40 ish, but often times there are clinics where you can have it done for free or cheap. The clinics put on by the shelter here cost $10 for microchips and they have them every 2-3 months.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think our Humane Society does it once a month for $20.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Some else to bear in mind is the brand of chip...there are 3 main brands in this area, but our shelter only scans for 2 of them (AVID and Home Again), so if you got a microchip that was Banfield brand, it wouldn't do any good if your cat ended up in the local shelter. Call your local shelter or vet to ask what type(s) of chips they scan for, and make sure any chip you put in is one that will be scanned for.

Found Animals Microchip Registry | Microchip FAQ | What Is Microchipping


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

My cats aren't microchipped yet because where I used to live, it cost more than I could afford. (I was quoted a price of $250 per cat. No, I did not type an extra zero.) There were also very few places there that scanned cats anyway - neither the animal shelter nor animal control did, so it didn't seem worth the fee.

Now that I live in the United States, I plan to have it done, but I'm moving soon - it literally could be any day - so it doesn't make sense to register it and have to change it a week later. Once I'm settled at my new address, I'll have them both done.

In the meantime they wear collars, and they don't try to get outside, so I'm not hugely worried about it.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Is it like a shot where they just inject it? Is there any risk in doing it cheaper with a humane society? Does that include the lifetime registration?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> Is it like a shot where they just inject it?


Yes.



> Is there any risk in doing it cheaper with a humane society?


Generally not. 

Of course it's riskier if the tech is less trained versus well trained, but that could happen at a vet's office too, so I don't think it's an inherent risk for getting it done there. 



> Does that include the lifetime registration?


It depends. Different microchip services have different fee structures, so you need to check on the specifics of the chip you'll be using. It's common to have to pay a small fee to update your information when you have a change of address.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Also, the chips can "migrate" (move around under the skin). Once chipped, it's good to have your vet scan them when your kitty is in for the yearly exam, just to make sure that the chip is still in place and working.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

No I don't but I'm definitely thinking about it since Autumn doesn't wear a collar. Luckily she doesn't ever want to go out of the door, I think she is afraid of the outdoors.


----------



## Enslaved by Moose (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my guy chipped today. The needle looked enormous! He was not pleased. But if it gives him a chance of getting home again if he accidentally slips out the door, it's worth it (I did give him lots of tuna-flavored kitty treats when we got home, though, as a peace offering)...


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

Petey was not microchipped when we got him. We had it done. Even though he is an indoor cat I feel better. I've read that indoor cats don't need it if they don't go out. Accidents happen and they can get outdoors. I highly recommend it. rcat


----------



## kitten pause (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes...all 3 of my cats were micro chipped. Even though they were all indoor cats, I wouldn't want to take a chance, they're too precious.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep...had it done this past Friday. $75.00 was the charge from my vet. And yes that needle was huge! But he took it well, better than me watching...swoon ~ almost fainted. lol


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Sheesh I didn't realize microchipping was so expensive.... :| The Army microchipped Skeeter for free. He came from a shelter on a post..... I think it's the Home Again brand... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I had Yuki chipped when she was spayed, I think it was $35. Every time we've moved I've changed my address on the website, it was easy. She also wears a collar with her name on one side and "indoor cat" "please call" and my first name and cell phone number on the other side. She does occasionally make a run for the door and once popped out the window screen and escaped. We always managed to catch her, in the end she let us, but I do worry about cars or someone just keeping her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

My younger ones are chipped. When I take the older ones in for their vaccinations, I am slowly having them done as the funds become available. My birds, cockatiel size and above are also microchipped.

Keeping the contact info is crucial to getting your pet back if lost.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Lenny is on a kitten plan and will be chipped whilst snipped... Poor boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Zilla said:


> Sheesh I didn't realize microchipping was so expensive


Vets way overcharge for this. The Humane Society here does it for $20.


----------



## Weezle (Mar 3, 2013)

Lola is microchipped, as she was a shelter rescue, but my boys, who were taken in so that they wouldn't end up in the local high kill shelter, are not chipped. We have been considering having it done as a nearby shelter does it for 15 dollars per cat. Which won't at all break the bank. Plus, our senior Siamese is an escape artist. He usually comes back, but you can't be too careful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

It is a legal requirement that cats are microchipped here... so yes.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Microchipping is cheapest when done by the humane organizations or during the vaccine clinics at low cost spay/neuter events. We have a SNAP low cost clinic in our area run by our mobile vet and chipping is $25.00 for each cat at the vaccination clinic events. You have to preschedule to attend so they know how many chips to bring with them.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree that it's cheaper when done by a charity but the price quoted is a lot more than my vet charges.


----------

